# May Challenge: "Entombment"



## Chesters Daughter (May 1, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by Cugoano is: *Entombment*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. *Please note that all entries* *are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.* 

*The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

*As previously announced, anonymous entries have been abolished, therefore, entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the [URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/177822-May-Challenge-quot-Entombment-quot?p=2157808#post2157808"]*secure*[/URL][URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/177822-May-Challenge-quot-Entombment-quot?p=2157808#post2157808"]* thread*[/URL], and then post a link to it here in the public thread. *Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualifie**d*, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM *me*, and I will gladly help you.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, *please include a disclaimer in your title.

*Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a *ten minute grace period* to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 
*
Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. 

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.



This challenge will close on the 15th of May at 7pm EST.*


----------



## bdcharles (May 9, 2018)

*Wish of a Nameless Vagrant*

What wallows daily in the sunlit fallows
Doth follow to the shallows
And I, a man who cares not for his fellows,
Am consecrate to shadow.

Two hands have I, that did not shirk their uses
These hands were my undoing
Wrung a life from one sad neck, twin nooses,
A gibbet of my choosing.

End be soon, be swifter than tomorrow
I will sit and watch the sparrows
And should I have a soul or spark to harrow,
Dispose of it, for sorrow.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 9, 2018)

*Secure entry submitted by midnightpoet:

Oblivion*


----------



## Darkkin (May 9, 2018)

*Behemoths' Sepulchre*

Behemoths’ Sepulchre: The Wash(er)


The Socks Fox weighted with mire, weary and defeated,
lay limp in the grip of the Ivory Ten Phalanged Raptor.
The fabled fox and his captor, their battles oft repeated.

Yet, this time something was different, a subtle change—
hovered and clung to the Socks Fox, things were awry,
and that fox felt it in his heart and tippets; it was strange.

So with Phalanged he flew, his resistance spent and gone—
Through the tenebrous murk of lost stars, they journeyed,
to a chasm bleak and wide, that cavernous maw yawned.

Weighted by mire and his shame of the missing starbright,
the socks fox lay limp in the grip of the Phalanged Raptor,
as from the billows of the tide he passed, a sad, sad sight.

Two hands held him close and true, seeking his lost blue,
a journey about to begin, a once tippetted tail in dire need,
a clever fox, adrift without his courage and tales he knew.

And it with a prayer cast to the morning dew, the raptor
interred that befouled sock beast in the cavernous maw,
wrinkled talons soft, almost kind, a fox free of a captor.

Button eyes dim, beseeching, had the Phalange reaching,
for Behemoth’s Sepulchre, that huge bubble domed door,
that entombed the souls of Wash(er) in need of bleaching. 

So as that damned dome slammed the Hedgehog roared,
the dirge revoiced, revered as that lowly Lollop howled,
a Socks Fox taken as away the Phalanges Raptor soared.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 9, 2018)

*Just a Minor Renovation*

He'd set himself up for disaster
leaving mottled marks of plum
on skin once alabaster.
Such is the right
of a sadistic lord and master.
Or so he thought.

Years wrapped 
in syllabic barbed wire
unrolled from the reel
aka the tyrannical tongue.
Pinching then pricking
every word a tiny scar
until no fresh flesh was left.
Payback is a bitch
and his breath 
now but a hitch
is proof positive.

Once, I had a model's nose,
now it wobbles
like a Saturday night drunkard
with a dislocated knee.
I am so pleased 
even a pristine patrician nose
is useless
when no oxygen can be found.

Hark, I hear a scratching sound.

Lungs that need to feed
claw desperately
forcing former weapons to follow.
Bet those fingers 
are numb nubs by now
no longer 
prone to pummeling
your domesticated "cow".
Think this lowbrow 
has earned your bow.

Insufficient space, you say?
Nay, surely a man 
of your caliber
can find a way.
That framing serving as a womb
will soon become your tomb
so despite your girth
embrace rebirth
and stop 

begging.

I’ll have your mum to lunch
to use her shoulder as a crutch
while you moulder
behind the kitchen hutch
as I clutch Kleenex
and bemoan your disappearance.

Yep, you set yourself up for disaster,
I pipe up happily
as I spread fresh plaster
elated and secure
for these walls can't talk
and you can't endure
much longer

I'm sure.


----------



## andrewclunn (May 10, 2018)

*Cranium 17*

Victim of foul play
Acidic dirt, ravenous ants, hastily done wrappings, and the patience of neglect
Shallow grave
Tree root mausoleum becomes flooded marsh as water digs caverns for a tomb
Casket of decay
Brittle bleached bones slowly supplanted by the sediment surrounding them
White becomes gray
Burial disturbed by curious digger and bespeckled historian for posterity and fame
Taken far away
Plaster casts for all to see while fragments sit within a metal box; safe in storage
Faux femurs on display


----------



## Cugoano (May 11, 2018)

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...ombment-quot?p=2160119&viewfull=1#post2160119


----------



## Pelwrath (May 11, 2018)

*Entombment's Perception*

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/177822-May-Challenge-quot-Entombment-quot?p=2160131&viewfull=1#post2160131


----------



## ned (May 15, 2018)

*Mission*

,
Cold, so cold
beneath the shroud folded around me.

In the dark reaches
of my mind
I try to find my final peace.

Take me Lord!
I implore.

With sin repented
my wounds cleansed
should I not ascend!


In silence that follows
I forsake life's sorrows.

Start to slowly ponder
then breathlessly wonder.

Pounding in my head
am I not dead?


Upon the mount
what did the mystic say?
If death breaks a covenant
then the dead may stay.

Delirious, gripped in fever
am I here, there or neither?

And with every fevered vision
I seek my earthly mission.

For three days I endure
til an answer gives the cure.

My one true path revealed

my bloodless wounds, unhealed.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2018)

*Secure entry submitted by writersblock:

Let Me Rest*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2018)

​This challenge is now closed.


----------

